# Eclipse unter Ubuntu --- Problem mit deutschen Buchstaben



## Guest (25. Nov 2008)

Hallo leute,

ich entwickle momentan ein Projekt unter Windows. Wenn ich das Workspace unter Ubuntu auf dem Rechner spiele, kann ich es einwandfrei mit Eclipse öffnen und ausführen. Aber auf meine Swing-Oberflächen werden die deutschen Buchstaben wie ä oder ß nicht richtig angezeigt, stattdessen sieht man Vierecke.

Dasselbe Problem habe ich auch beim Parsen einer Datei. Ich benutze ein Antlr-Parser, der unter Windows problemlos deutsche Buchstaben parsen kann. Aber unter Ubuntu wirft er bei solchen Wörtern eine Exception und beendet sich.

Ich denke ich muss irgendwelce Spracheinstellungen ändern, aber ich weiss nicht wie und wo. Hat das mit Eclipse zu tun oder mit java oder mit Ubuntu? Das ist mir auch unklar.

Ich benutze Ubuntu 8.10 und Eclipse Europa. Und auch wenn sie nicht die ganz aktuellste ist, müsste meine JRE 1.6er sein.

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Wildcard (25. Nov 2008)

Das Problem ist das schwachsinnige default Encoding unter Windows. cp1252. Stell deinen Windows Workspace auf UTF-8, dann klappt's auch mit dem Nachbarn...


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2008)

Lieder hat das mir nicht weiter geholfen. Jetzt sind die deutschen Buchstaben auch unter Windows weg!


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2008)

Zitat von wiki.ubuntuusers:


> Dies funktioniert nur, bevor man ein neues Projekt erstellt. Bereits erstellte Projekte zeigen mit UTF-8 auch unter Windows Umlaute falsch an.



Also, es hat sich erledigt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Wildcard (25. Nov 2008)

Es gibt jede Menge Tools die das Encoding konvertieren können, sicherlich auch ein Eclipse Plugin


----------



## musiKk (25. Nov 2008)

Für einfache Dateien gibt es zumindest für Linux das Programm iconv.


----------

